# Does your dog Snortlegrunt?



## mdfraser (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh far from idiosyncrasy! When we come home Riley makes the same snort. As happy as he is to see us it's like he's having 5 Christmas' at once. Our newest is a grunter. She's such a gutter girl it's not funny. She snores, grunts when she doesn't get what she wants or when she's getting nubbins, and her whine sounds like a bird when we crate her sometimes.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We call it a "nose noise", alot of my guys do it!


----------



## Connor (Aug 17, 2008)

Several of ours do it. Almost always when they are being given a cuddle.

It hardly sounds complimentary, but we refer to it as "Grunty-pig-dogging."


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My Daisy does it and I call it her Miss Piggy snort. She can go nonstop for minutes and people have even mistaken it for growling. Once I tell them she is snort grunting they listen and start laughing saying yep.


----------



## LBolton2008 (Dec 14, 2010)

My Cooper does this in his sleep.


----------



## babbs (Feb 9, 2010)

We call it snorkeling here


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Nugget is the king of a grunters. It's hilarous!


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

Cash does it when I come home. He loves to have a snuggle when I get home and he will put his snout up to my face a make the cutest grunty noises I love it it makes me smile


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Our Max does it all the time. We call it "snorking". People who meet him for the first time think he is growling. We just tell them he is talking to them. I love to hear him snork, especially when he is trying to persuade me to give him something, like peanut butter!


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Piper will stand in the doorway while I'm on the computer and do a loud exhale through her nose which means "Psssst... I want you for something".


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

We call it grumbling here. He does it when he is playing tug, getting a good scratch, upon greeting us, and when I tell him to get out of the kitchen, or any other place he shouldn't be.

Davis also makes deep sighing noises just like a human makes when trying to relieve stress.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

We call it "snunting" at our house! Our old girl Jesse did it, and the new puppy Gracie is beginning to--although she's more of a moaner right now.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

Holden grunts too! We also think it's the way that he talks to us. In fact, my husband swears that when he asked Holden if he was ready for breakfast the other day, he grunted "mmm hmmm."


----------

